# thought I'd share my blowdryer



## Serenissima (Feb 26, 2014)

I had this blowdryer for myself before I got Simcoe, but after using it twice on her I can say it works incredibly well for a human dryer, and although loud, still isn't the loudest model out there. Vidal Sassoon brand that looks like an immersion blender. I use the light grey with plastic brush teeth on her, the metal ones would be too scratchy against skin but if you have a long coated Hav I can see that working well as well. It took me about 10 mins to finish drying her, including a bit of a struggle to get her face done. Brushing and blowdrying in one step cuts down on my hair drying time, too. Gratuitous photo of post drying fluffy Simcoe at the end.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

She's beautiful! I would never have thought of using a product like that. Interesting to know how well it works.


----------



## dianaplo (Dec 30, 2013)

That looks like a great idea. I had to prop my dryer on a stack of towels so I could brush with one hand and hold squirmy puppy with the other. I guess a trip to Bed Bath and Beyond is in my future!


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

I never thought about using this kind hair dryer on them... Hmmmm looks interesting. You should do a video 

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Simcoe is quite a cutie. Interesting use of a blow dryer. Just be careful if/when Simcoe's hair gets longer not to let it get tangled in those teeth. I remember getting my hair caught using a dryer like that although I'm not very coordinated. One more thing to keep an eye on is heat from the dryer which can burn skin especially if it's used so close to the skin.


----------

